# What Should I Get?



## BigRek718 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats up guy's, Am heading to Harry's U Pull It in a couple of days and am wondering what I should get. 
The main reason for the trip there is that my friend is rebuilding a 240. So i thought i might as well go along to pick some stuff up.

Anything in particular I should look for? I want to do a brake upgrade and was thinking of going for the Maxima calipers & rotors. What else might I need for such an upgrade?

I am also going to pick up headlights & taillights,a spoiler & some rims if I can find them.


Thanks in advanced.


----------

